# Sauvegarde et export whatsapp, et réimport sur autre phone



## zarathoustra (3 Octobre 2022)

bonjour à tous,

*Pour expliquer la situation,*
J'ai un whatsapp sur un *iphone*, en synchro avec l'*application whatsapp sur mac os x *Catalina 10.15.7 , 

*Ce que je voudrais faire*
c'est exporter tout le contenu, le sauvegarder, et le transférer sur un autre téléphone , de preference un android mais je peux aussi sur un iphone

*Avez vous une solution à me conseiller?*
J'ai essayé de trouver par moi meme, et j'avouerais que je suis un peu perdu, je trouve juste une solution pour sauvegarder les discussions une par une, et pas le tout dans sa globalité

Merci d'avance pour votre aide !
Zarathoustra.


----------



## Franz59 (3 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour
J'utilise Wondershare Dr.Fone qui fonctionne assez bien sur les 2 plateformes


----------



## zarathoustra (4 Octobre 2022)

Franz59 a dit:


> Bonjour
> J'utilise Wondershare Dr.Fone qui fonctionne assez bien sur les 2 plateformes


ah merci beaucoup Franz59 je vais aller étudier cela avec grand intérêt !! 
namaste

ps : j'aime bien ta photo !
cela fait longtemps que je ne me suis pas connecté à MagG, j'ai voulu mettre un coup dans la boule pour te remercier, mais je ne la trouve pas !


----------



## zarathoustra (4 Octobre 2022)

J'essayais d'éviter iTransor car c'est nécessairement payant (à part version d'essai limitée) et c'est pas clair si Dr.Fone toolkit peut bien fonctionner en mode "gratuit"


----------



## edenpulse (5 Octobre 2022)

Sinon à la place d’utiliser des logiciels et techniques hétéroclites qui sont pas certaines de fonctionner, on peut tout simplement utiliser la fonctionnalité intégrée à WhatsApp qui fonctionnera à coup sûr sans soucis. 

Par exemple :


----------



## Franz59 (5 Octobre 2022)

edenpulse a dit:


> Sinon à la place d’utiliser des logiciels et techniques hétéroclites qui sont pas certaines de fonctionner, on peut tout simplement utiliser la fonctionnalité intégrée à WhatsApp qui fonctionnera à coup sûr sans soucis.
> 
> Par exemple :


Sauf que ça ne fonctionne pas entre IOS et Android...


----------



## edenpulse (5 Octobre 2022)

Ça fonctionne tout à fait, la fonctionnalité est sortie y’a quelques semaines : 





						Comment migrer vos donnÃ©es WhatsApp d'un Android vers un iPhone | Pages dâ€™aide WhatsApp
					






					faq.whatsapp.com


----------



## Franz59 (5 Octobre 2022)

Oups !
Génial; j'ignorais i
Merci du tuyau +++


----------

